# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تطبيق Spotify سيحصل على ميزة جديدة في المستقبل تدعى “Social Listening”

## mohamed73

المطورة الشهيرة Jane Manchun Wong والتي تحب البحث عميقًا في الشفرات  المصدرية للتطبيقات بحثًا عن الميزات القادمة، توصلت مؤخرًا إلى نتيجة  مفادها أن تطبيق Spotify سيحصل على ميزة رائعة جديدة تدعى ” Social  Listening “، والتي تتيح لك ولأصدقائك الإستماع إلى نفس الأغنية في نفس  الوقت. وعلاوة على ذلك، يمكن لجميع الأصدقاء المساهمة في قائمة التشغيل عن طريق  إضافة الأغاني المفضلة لديهم إلى قائمة التشغيل المشتركة. كل ما عليك فعله  هو فحص Spotify Code أو فتح الرابط إلى قائمة التشغيل الإجتماعية. ستُظهر  لك واجهة ” Now Playing ” عدد الأصدقاء المرتبطين بقائمة التشغيل.ومع ذلك، لا تزال هذه الميزة في المرحلة التجريبية، لذلك قد يستغرق  الأمر بعض الوقت حتى تقوم Spotify بإصدارها لكافة المستخدمين في جميع أنحاء  العالم.

----------

